# My Indoor Enclosure (50 Gallon Tank)



## farber2028 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have my indoor enclosure set up in a 50 gallon aquarium. I know that they aren't the best choice or what not but I make it work. I should also say that we try not let her spend too much time in there as she does have an outside home. We also let her hang out with us. Rafiki isn't stressed out by the glass. She doesn't try to escape constantly or anything. In fact she seems pretty content. The way I have it set up too I also feel like poor airflow isn't a problem since the "ground" is so close to the top of aquarium. Anyways, I moved things around to give her a hill of a mixture heavy in top soil in case she nests. Here are some pics:

This one's horrible, I know. There's not a light by her enclosure so this is the best I could do. And with the strip light on it was even worse. You can kind of see the dirt hill to the right. Down at the bottom of the hill is a half log hide with sphagnum moss in there. I finished messing around with it about a half hour ago 




Next is the view from the top of the hill, looking into the hide. lol I promise it isn't as steep as it looks 





Right half of the tank. Rafiki buries herself in this spot every night 




Left Side





Better view of the water bowl on top of the hide. To each side of the bowl there's enough room for her to sit.





My super ugly but ever efficient way to protect her from climbing out since the dirt is pretty high. 




Even more glorious duck tape work. The light does sit at an angle but I have duck taped it to the side of the tank. Just in case 




As some of you may know, Rafiki surprised me with four eggs, one of which is about to hatch pretty soon. This is what I bought for the hatchling and will set it up soon. I initially bought a 45 gallon tote for it but when I went to Petsmart tonight to get all this, they had the tortoise enclosure there on clearance for some reason for $42. Originally it's like $105 so I jumped on that.




Thanks for looking. I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## ascott (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice.....good alternate spot to the outdoor yard.....


----------



## TortoiseLuv0131 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice cage/s!! I have that same cage (that you're doing for the hatchlings) for my Russian. It's a big small for her, though, so I'll soon be upgrading...
Can't wait to see pics of the babies!!


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! That enclosure should serve the hatchling well for a while  I couldn't believe how cheap it was.


----------



## cally (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome first touches! Loves the s. moss area! And the under ground hut area  what did u use to build it up like that ? Ur duck tape is sweet- who cares lol :] u could get some colored duck tape n decorate it lol. Soo funny i just set up my old aquarium which is a 55 and did it last night  


Cally- Russian Tort <3


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 3, 2013)

The hut is just a half log from Petco. I dug out underneath it so it could sit flat. Threw some dirt and sphagnum moss in there for burrowing. Then just piled dirt on top of it and made it level with the rest of the enclosure. Then I pretty much just made the hill going up half the tank length wise, starting at the log entrance and the other half is all level and flat. She likes to lay on hills when she's outside, So I thought I'd cater that inside where she lays when she basks. I think sometime I might get an 8" terracotta saucer instead of the 10" just as a space saver. I did this all while she was sleeping last night and left her undisturbed in that corner she sleeps in. She seemed to like it this morning  My whole idea with setting it up like this is trying to create and illusion of space. I've had it set up before where it seemed crowded but I think this way is the best so far!


----------



## cally (Jul 3, 2013)

It looks great! Yeah i didnt kno how u did the ramp part- thanks for the insight! See kale was flipped over one day and i absolutely freaked out- she didnt know how to turn back over at all!! So i have no ideas on how to make a hill for her- she loves them kinda spots too!  hey i did kales when she fell asleep while she was sleepn too haha how funny- so what exactally is a terri dish? I love ur ideas 


Cally- Russian Tort <3


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 3, 2013)

If you see terracotta planters they're usually sitting on a terracotta dish. You can go to any home and garden store or like lowe's or home depot and find them. They work pretty good because you can get enough water in there for them with out it being super deep and they are easy to clean. For the ramp part I just piled dirt in and shaped the hill. I just had a vision on how I wanted it done and did it 


smaller terracotta dishes are good for feeding dishes too, just an fyi


----------



## cally (Jul 3, 2013)

Kale started to pee in her feeding dish! Everytime :/


Cally- Russian Tort <3


U did such a good job making a perfect home for ur tort! The under ground area is really neat and the way u formed a spot above it- way to conserve space!!!  loove it


Cally- Russian Tort <3


Can i send u kales area And maybe u can make some auggestions??!


Cally- Russian Tort <3




Kales bed/ nest burrow


Feeding area


His water and boring area lol


Cally- Russian Tort <3




Hes all bored  and just pooped on his food! Omgooshhh


Cally- Russian Tort <3


Kale says please help haha :]


Cally- Russian Tort <3


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 3, 2013)

lol i sent you a pm


----------



## cally (Jul 3, 2013)

Which kind of topsoil did u use?? I live in ohio( we have like noothing) lol


Cally- Russian Tort <3


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you by the way  and I used an organic topsoil found at our local ace home and garden. If you have a store like that around you I'm sure they'll have it. Same with the sphagnum peat moss. The Reptibark I get at petco or petsmart, although the mark the crap up out of it. Sometimes you just gotta pay the man lol


cally - one other suggestion I have would be to move the feeding slate out of the enclosure. Two thing this does for me. Give more usable room in Rafiki's enclosure, and it also gives us a reason to handle her daily. We normally take her out to feed her. We let her warm up, take her out and feed her right on a concrete slab. We make her climb up on it (it's probably 2 inches thick) and eat right off of it. That helps with trimming beak and nails. I have another 4 inch terracotta saucer that we'll put her food in her enclosure with if we're leaving before she's ate or a similar scenario. Maybe that will stop him from peeing and pooping in it


----------



## cally (Jul 3, 2013)

Omgoshh! I love u right now! So i used to feed kale everyday from the day i got him right- he even loves to snuggle up under ur chin and fall asleep- but i was told that russians are not personAl and not to get my emotions involved! So i left him in his area and he literally would sit in the front waiting for me  he is so friendly and nice! And it was heartbreaking to hear that 


Cally- Russian Tort <3


He ate out of my hand within the first day  he would snuggle up under my chin and wAtch tv of just sleep! And if i put him on the bed he would come right back up


Cally- Russian Tort <3


----------

